# Starrett Last Word - worth fixing?



## Pat of TN (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys, pop quiz!

I have the opportunity to get my hands on what I believe to be a brand new Starrett Last Word DTI. Haven't looked at it, but I will tomorrow. I believe it's basically brand new, but the needle won't move. I'm not going to try to guess on the reason, I'm clueless when it comes to the innards of a DTI. I recall it being graduated in half-thou increments, may just be .001.

Anyway, I'm not sure how much my pal wants for it, but he almost implied giving it to me. Now, looking at new ones, new Last Words run about $160 to $180. Would it be worth it to fix this indicator, including the actual quality of the tool itself?

Looking at Long Island Indicator Service, they say they charge $90 before anything for repair on an un-tampered-with Last Word DTI. The guy who owns it was going to call Starrett and see how much they would run (I would assume a similar charge), but he's old and forgetful, y'know!

Anyway - if I get it for free or for a couple of tens or something, plus at minimum $90 to repair it, is it worth it? It would seem Starrett's quality has been questionable for the past few years. I don't know firsthand, as I only own a Starrett combination square which I regret buying due to the cost and 6" dial calipers which were given to me.

If it really wouldn't be worth the time, I can buy the supposed king of DTIs, a Brown & Sharpe BesTest for about as much as a new Last Word.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 23, 2014)

Please do not peg me for this. I do have a liking for Starrett stuff but not there Last Words. If I was to have only one test indicator it would be an Interapid. And if the thing is new? Was it dropped? Is it under warranty? It takes watchmaker repair finesse to fiddle with them. Don’t let me get you going in the wrong direction, I have taken many apart, it’s not that hard, just a few tricks. Not too much to go wrong unless it’s dropped and stepped on or it was crashed when using or if it’s new then made/assembled wrong at the factory and they didn’t QA it?…Good Luck.


----------



## David Kirtley (Jul 23, 2014)

For that kind of money,  I can't say for certain it would be worth it unless it has some sentimental value. 

For free? Take it apart and see if it is an easy fix within your capabilities. Nothing to lose. 

If it is a high dollar one, at $90 for repair, it is a pretty good bargain.

That said, I just came into a BesTest that was being thrown away and just needed a new stylus. $20 later, I have a great new DTI. It is nice but I really can't say it works any better than my $30 DTI that it is displacing.


----------



## Pat of TN (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll post a little more info tomorrow when I ask him about it. I think the person he got it from kept it for a couple years in a drawer somewhere after they both lost their jobs, and perhaps something became gummed up. I recall it looking brand new, though... I dunno, I'll let you guys know!


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 24, 2014)

Starrett last word indicators seemed about useless to me and I got rid of mine bout 25 years ago.
If I remember correctly, there's a lever to revers the direction it will read off deflection of the arm.
That lever can be hard to move and stick in the center so the indicator cant register.
Hope this helps.
Jim


----------



## Pat of TN (Jul 24, 2014)

I think I'm going to opt out on it, unfortunately. I looked at it today. It isn't jammed or stuck like I thought, it's sluggish and jumpy. Either a weak spring or - well, I don't like to guess at problems. Hearing some negative comments on Last Words across the board means it's not worth my time. I can buy a Fowler DTI set for a little over $100. 

But he has an old Lufkin back-plunger that I can get my hands on for 25 bucks, so I think I'll go with that after some research.


----------



## GLCarlson (Jul 24, 2014)

Pat of TN said:


> I think I'm going to opt out on it, unfortunately. I looked at it today. It isn't jammed or stuck like I thought, it's sluggish and jumpy. Either a weak spring or - well, I don't like to guess at problems. Hearing some negative comments on Last Words across the board means it's not worth my time. I can buy a Fowler DTI set for a little over $100.
> 
> But he has an old Lufkin back-plunger that I can get my hands on for 25 bucks, so I think I'll go with that after some research.



Check with Starrett before you give up. I had an old (<1930) dti, sent it in for repair, and for about 50 bucks they sent me a new one. Don't know that they're still doing that, but at one point buying old Starrett and getting a factory 'refurb' was the cheapest way ever to get good measuring tools.


----------



## Andre (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't have any DTI's myself. Although they come in handy sometimes I find high quality plain plunge dial indicators work great. 
I have (just got) a .0005 BS and a tenths .0001 federal indicator. The federal is the same size as a DTI and even has a dovetail in the back. But cheaper than a tenths DTI.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 24, 2014)

I think in their day the Starrett Last Word indicator was THE indicator to use/have.  I don't think that is the case any longer, there are better choices out there.  Personally, I wouldn't put any more money into it unless it really has some meaning to you.  I use a Brown & Sharpe Best Test indicator that I have had for the last 15 or so years that I really like.

Mike.


----------



## NEL957 (Jul 25, 2014)

The reputation of one to the others are about the same. They all make precision measuring equipment and just which is the best is only one person like and dislikes. If your parents bought Ford the chances of you owning a Ford is very good. With that said I like the Swiss better. There is a repair service I know of that does fantastic work. The place is called "Long Island Indicator Services" their web site is http://longislandindicator.com/ for about $50.00 you can have a Last Word that works like new and looks like new.


----------



## Hopper (Jul 25, 2014)

Pat of TN said:


> ... It isn't jammed or stuck like I thought, it's sluggish and jumpy. Either a weak spring or - well, I don't like to guess at problems.



The number one most common cause of a sluggish and jumpy dial gauge is guys putting oil on the plunger where it goes in the main bushing. Mitutoyo recommends a few drops of gasoline to clean the plunger and get rid of old oil etc then do not oil it at all. 

Number two might be the dial gauge has been crashed or dropped and the plunger is bent a tiny bit.


----------



## Messabout (Jul 25, 2014)

I have repaired thousands of dial indicators, calipers,and items like Last Word and Interapids. I have no particular preference for brands as they all have their strengths and weaknesses. The short of it is that you probably will not live long enough to wear out a Last Word. Just treat it delicately.

I was in the measuring instrument manufacturing business for 25 years and I used all manner of indicators. The Swiss brands are no more reliable than the US or Japanese brands. The Swiss do nice work but so does Federal and others. Even cheap, Chinese, ten dollar, indicators will work for years if you do not abuse them. They are actually trashy but they work satisfactorily. The ones made in India are no better quality but they work well enough. Mitutoyo is overpriced but in general they are of good quality except their lower priced ones which are only a notch or two better than the Chinese made ones. Brands like Fowler and SPI have taken to re-branding Chinese stuff while still charging hefty prices as if the item was of their previous quality. 

If you are a shop subject to ISO certifications it is a good idea to get the big name brands just to satisfy the auditors. Some of those auditors are on power trips and they are less likely to make trouble if you have big money brands..........Just sayin. 

A writer, above, suggested careful cleaning, removing oily residue. He is right about that but maybe it would be better to use automotive parts cleaner in those neat spray cans rather than gasoline. If you use any solvents on your measuring tools, avoid getting the solvent on the crystal. Most of the crystals are plastic and the solvent will attack the crystal. Some solvents are hygroscopic so they leave water residue which your indicator does not like. So blow it out gently until you are satisfied that it is dry.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 26, 2014)

Although Last Word indicators were seen in the "Bible,it has been called" By Conneley,it is a very old design. I got into an argument with an expert who is no longer here about them. I have 2 that I bought cheap over the years. I have a super sensitive diamond scale,and tested the force it takes to move the stylus of a Last Word,a modern design Mitutoyo,and a like new plunger back Starrett.

The Last Word took SEVERAL TIMES the force of the Mitutoyo to move. The plunger back was somewhere in the middle of the 2. Plunger backs are just not real sensitive either.

It is important for an indicator to take as little force as possible to move the stylus. I had a Chinese one for years that was much more sensitive than the Last Word. I gave it away when I got the Mitutoyo,but I wish I had kept it as a backup in case I drop or damage the new one.


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not sure Long Island will work on last words. They recommend Tesa swiss made models of different badges. I have a best test and a tesa and like them both from my experience. I have also read more than one place about the large force necessary to get the starret moving.


----------

